# I am releasing way too quickly. Help



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, that sucks.

In my opinion you have entered into target panic, it comes from a desire to win and be accurate and it can totally take over. We have a lot of information on the subject here, I have a good collection of stuff I have written myself. In the end once you have read and studied you are going to need to become a "Execution Based Shooter". To do this you have to let go of your desire to let go when the pin is perfect, you learn how to send smoothly executed shots on their way knowing that they have a great chance of hitting dead on. But you are not trying to force them to hit dead on by letting go when the sight pin is perfect. You are simply letting your pin float on the spot and you execute smoothly as your number one focus.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Most of the time people can come to anchor and hold just fine but the moment the pin is on the spot they just let go violently, the second phase for that kind of shooter is their body won't even allow them to put the sight pin on the spot and they fight with their bow like it weighs a 1000 pounds and they can't force it to move up to the spot. 

You are a little different because your body is forcing the launch before you even really aim at all. 

I really think you need to just go up 3 feet from the target and do some let downs for a good 30 minutes, at this distance there is no aiming. You just pull back and anchor up with your eyes closed and count to 5 or so and then let down, concentrate on a nice firm hold on your string and settling into the anchor position. I would only do one let down every couple minutes. So overall in 30 minutes you are looking at 15 or so of them.

Then in the next 30 minutes you can blank bail, Focus on coming back to anchor and settling into the feel of the shot and then run your execution.

Which brings up a important part, is your execution well defined. I call it a "firing engine", it is the exact process that you use to hold and then start and then let go of the string. If it is not defined then how are you supposed to work on it. It should have nothing to do with the sight pin, it is simply the smooth process you use to hold and then let go of the arrow.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Nasp?


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

Because you are shooting and not training. Shooting isn’t training. NASP or compound, you still need to train.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

DyingofTrying said:


> So I didn't have this problem before when I first began shooting. I am on my high school archery team, this is my first year and I am just now getting the hang of things. My problem currently is that I release my arrow too quickly. I don't come to a full draw and don't come to my anchor point like I used to. I hook my arrow, pull back, and just release. It's really harming my scoring and is really frustrating. I just can't stop myself. I don't know what's wrong.


I assume you're shooting recurve/fingers? If so, sounds to me like you're describing "snap shooting", which is just an attempt to get around having to time the shot. It's common among barebow/traditional shooters, the idea being the instant the hand touches the face/sorta comes to the anchor point serves as the "signal" to release the string. Works for a short time, until the shooter learns to actually command the instant that the hand touches the face, and timing the shot starts up all over again and the problem reappears.... 

So I'd agree with Padgett that you have an anticipation problem associated with commanding the release. On the compound, the treatment is straightforward (the surprise shot via release aid technology and technique) but shooting fingers it's not quite. The best way to simulate the surprise release with fingers is using a clicker/draw check device. Like a release aid, it decides the timing of the release for you, so you don't have to think about it and command it yourself. That's why it's used on the olympic style recurve (no rules barring its use) and was commonly used back in the days of Freestyle Limited (anything-goes-compound-but-no-release aids allowed).

So I'd do a search on the surprise release, target panic and how to use a clicker. There's a lot of info about it particularly on the compound, but here and there there's info for the finger shooter also...

I feel your pain; I suffered absolutely crippling TP and anticipation issues for 2 decades at least, including a short, but very very miserable, stint with "snap shooting" a recurve and a longbow....

lee.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

grantmac said:


> Nasp?


Would also be my question.

School teams aren't usually without a coach or leader. So enlightens us a bit..........


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Lots of good advice above, especially Padgett's let down drill. 

If it's any consolation, one of the best archers in the world over the last decade or more, Reo Wilde, had the same problem when he was about your age. He overcame it and you can too.

Does your bow a heavy draw weight for you? Sometimes that gets a young archer to begin dumping the arrow too quick. The let down drill is great for that. Just hold at full draw for as long as you could have executed a good shot, then let down.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

I am in the middle of it myself. I have been spectating the last couple shoots, and plan to spectate for the next couple weeks. My wife is shooting awesome, and I have been trying to "shoot through" this issue to keep shooting with her, but it was only making it worse. I finally admitted last week, that I have a serious issues, and I need to deal with it. I am at a point where I am shooting from about 8 feet with no sight, and it took me about 3 days, and about 300 arrows to get my shot process back. But still no sight, and no target. I think tonight I will put a FITA single spot target up just for visual reference, but no sight yet. I help run a league, and I will be spectating that tonight as well. 

I want to blame the issue on my indoor 3d league, but in reality, it probly just helped expose the problem because of all the chaos at that league. I found this article, and it pretty much described my issue perfectly, and I am trying to follow this advise, along with advice from my local shop. So far, like I said, I have my shot process back. But, the aiming part of it is still being left out. I switched to a hinge a couple weeks ago. I have made some great shots with it, and it helped for a short while, but I even started punching the hinge, and then I knew it was time to take it serious. 

http://www.archerylearningcenter.com/blog/2014/10/2/can-you-beat-target-panic-yes-you-can


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

this might help if you are shooting recurve.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFGV6sUFbXE


Chris


----------

